# Atlas lathe chuck broken



## pecanguy (Mar 10, 2012)

I have an atlas 3996 lathe.  While cleaning the 6613-1 chuck, I discovered that the pinion gear has a broken tooth.  The rest of the chuck appears to be in good condition.  Does anyone know where I can get another pinion gear for this 6613-1 ?


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Roger, and welcome to the forum
I am not familiar with the 6613-1, can you not avoid using that gear, or does it only have 1 keyhole for tightening?
Obviously not ideal situation but if you are only missing one tooth then it should still work because there should always be at least 2 teeth engaged at any one time.
But to answer your question, sorry no I cant help with sourcing a gear.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Redirish (Mar 10, 2012)

If it is in fact an Atlas chuck, try Clausing Inc. I used to get Atlas parts from them.:thinking:


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 10, 2012)

At the worst you can have metal welded on and make a new tooth. As it is not likely that you will be able to purchase just the pinion from auction sites. Clausing might sell one, but you will have to call and ask.


----------



## pecanguy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Phil,
The 6613-1 is a 3 jaw self centering chuck with only 1 key hole.  When I tighten it, the space with the missing tooth comes around and it slips and will not tighten properly.  Sends my workpiece flying into lala land.  Several others have suggested contacting Clausing.  I may try that route if nothing else turns up.
thanks


----------



## pecanguy (Mar 15, 2012)

I emailed the chuck mfr.,  parts no longer available for my 6613-1, soooo, I welded new metal into the gap and ground a new tooth.  It seems to work.  I have used it twice thus far.  Time will tell.


----------



## bfd (May 1, 2017)

put a mark on the outside square drive in line with the welded tooth. maybe you can avoid a lot of torque on that tooth just in case bill


----------



## tew45 (May 10, 2017)

I also use an Atlas 12x36 with a 3 jaw chuck.  I think it is a 6inch.  Anyway a friend gave me an 8 inch Chinese chuck with 3 hole tightening holes.  But I needed to buy an adapter plate.  I decided to use a bronze rod and weld in a new tooth. I did and used files to dress the weld and it worked very well, not perfect but well enough.  I did buy and fit a back plate for the 8 inch chuck and I could not asked for a better fit. I cleaned, oiled, and saved my  old chuck for better usage if necessary.  The cheapest way is to weld and file it to fit and it will do you good service for years.


----------



## cjtoombs (May 11, 2017)

I had to repair one on a shaper, here's the post:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bevel-gear-repair.50352/


----------

